# Need an amp to drive my floor standers!



## Irish_PXzyan (Jul 31, 2012)

Well lads!

At the moment I'm the Microlab Solo 7C speakers as my main desktop audio thingy magigy!
http://www.microlab.cn/product_detail.asp?id=281&bigclassid=15&smallclassid=72

I love how they sound though! They're very impressive!
But I do want to drive them with an amplifier right about now 

I only wish to spend 100 euro on an amp too!

I don't know anything about power amps or where to look! But I doubt an AV receiver is required for the job??

So far.. on ebay I've found 3 amps that seem like they will do!
Thoughts please!

Onkyo A-911 Amplifier Integrated Audio Hi-Fi Amp
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/310417289705?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Kenwood KAC-5205 2 Channel Amplifier 350 Watt Max AMP
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/260904052682?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

QTX Sound SA-2 Home Bedroom DJ Stereo Power Amplifier Amp 100W
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/120813934243?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Please give advice! I've no idea what I'm looking at!!


----------



## CJCerny (Jul 31, 2012)

The speakers in the link you posted are powered, are they not? If they are, suspect there isn't any way to power them externally.


----------



## CJCerny (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah...just looked at the manual PDF. No way to power those speakers externally. Technically, you could power the one that doesn't have the amp in it externally, but definitely not the one that does have the amp in it.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah you would have to get rid of the internal amplifier.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 31, 2012)

CJCerny said:


> Yeah...just looked at the manual PDF. No way to power those speakers externally. Technically, you could power the one that doesn't have the amp in it externally, but definitely not the one that does have the amp in it.



And even if they were not his current amp ( if he still has the Yamaha ) was 50w RMS a channel anyways and that's what these are as there 55w RMS each speaker with crappy marketing BS.

DUDE WTF happened with the TANNOYS ?.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jul 31, 2012)

Ahhhh now that's a shame!

I suppose I'd need to get a receiver then to get more out of these speakers??

ASROCK!!
I have them in my living room!
They now operate my TV, movies, PS3 gaming and massive amounts of music!
They get much more action in there than they ever did on my desktop xD

These microlabs are stunning though! They do the job very well xD
Plus I have my Logitech G930 for surround sound gaming when ever I do bother


----------



## AsRock (Jul 31, 2012)

All you need is a cable from PC to speakers from how i understand it.

EDIT:

Like this 
http://www.audiovisualonline.co.uk/product/3613/qed-profile-jack-to-phono-cable


----------



## CJCerny (Jul 31, 2012)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Ahhhh now that's a shame!
> 
> I suppose I'd need to get a receiver then to get more out of these speakers??



There isn't any point to connecting these speakers to a receiver rather than your PC. The receiver will not be able to control the volume of these speakers.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 1, 2012)

the only thing you can do to get more out of these speakers is to upgrade your source. what are they plugged into right now?


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 1, 2012)

thanks lads!

Umm! They are plugged into my auzentech Prelude X-fi card? Sounds much better than the onboard anyway!


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 1, 2012)

how much did those speakers cost?


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 2, 2012)

150!


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 3, 2012)

upgrade your source. 

http://www.kronosav.com/products#ec...t7916043&mode=category&offset=0&sort=priceAsc

take a look on eBay. not sure how you feel about importing.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks!
Sorry for my late response I'm just after moving out!

I assume that I would be replacing the built in amp am I right?

Could I go for something like the Class T mini amps?? would they be any good?


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 9, 2012)

you would be replacing the sound card. if you want to get more out of your speakers it's really your only option. your speakers are married to the internal amplifier.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 10, 2012)

Ahhh I love the sound of that now! I'd prefer to get away from the flipping sound card!

I'm sure it's easy enough to connect it to the computer yea?!


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 10, 2012)

returning the speakers if possible is another option. in my experience upgrading headphones and speakers is the bigger difference maker. 

yes. a DAC can have a lot of digital inputs.







USB, coaxial, toslink. 

on the other side is analog out


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks xD
I will look out for these devices soon enough and purchase one.
 Thanks Bumblebee!


----------

